
Cinpy - or C in Python - at
http://amundblog.blogspot.com/2008/12/cinpy-or-c-in-python.html
======
jcl
You might also want to look at Scipy's weave:

<http://www.scipy.org/Weave>

It's not as small or self-contained, but it looks to be more actively
maintained.

A comparison with some other optimization methods:

<http://www.scipy.org/PerformancePython>

------
jgrahamc
So C is the new assembler. I remember the days when you optimized your C code
by writing inline assembly.

------
petercooper
Very nice. If any folks interested in Ruby are reading the article and feeling
jealous, make sure to check out RubyInline (
<http://www.zenspider.com/ZSS/Products/RubyInline/> ) - it's pretty solid.

Might do a direct comparison of the efficiency of the bridging between
RubyInline and Cinpy if I get some time. I _suspect_ Python would win just
because Ruby's object bridging is quite intense..

